
Start-Up Nicira Plans to Disrupt Networking Giants - sinzone
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/02/06/start-up-nicira-plans-to-disrupt-networking-giants/
======
ChuckMcM
On the one hand, currently building out some infrastructure, I can see the
appeal of this. On the other hand putting another layer between the physical
infrastructure and the actual infrastructure seems fraught with risk.

The risk is that generally when something is 'broken' (and by broken I mean
say the port on your 48 port switch has decided to auto negotiate 100Mbit
always), virtualization systems like these result in 'poor behavior' but not
clearly broken behavior in a system. That makes fast diagnosis hard, fast
detection hard, and isolation even harder.

